# [SOLVED] Black screen on kernel 3.14.14

## Catanduva

This thing is driving me crazy.

Did an update today and used the exact same config as 3.12.21, but when my system starts i get a black screen with some white dots.

The system boots just fine, i can log into TTY and do anything i want, but i can't see anything and when i type "startx" my monitor goes on sleep mode.

The weird thing is this:

I'm booting in EFI without any bootloader (just using efibootmgr and the motherboard "bootloader").

My /boot/EFI/gentoo folder has two files: kernel.efi and oldkernel.efi

Every time i emerge a new kernel i do a "mv kernel.efi oldkernel.efi" and put the new kernel under the name kernel.efi. So i don't have to mess with efibootmgr every time.

When i do this with 3.14.14 i get the black granulated screen with both kernels (3.14.14 as kernel.efi and 3.12.21 as oldkernel.efi).

To have a working system again i have to copy the oldkernel.efi (3.12.21) to kernel.efi so both my oldkernel.efi and kernel.efi are 3.12.21. Now i can boot and see everything just fine.

Anyone has any insight?Last edited by Catanduva on Fri Aug 08, 2014 1:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

what video driver are you using? if the oem drivers, nvidia or fglrx, you need to emerge nvidia-drivers and nvidia-settings or ati-drivers, respectively, with the new kernel version set.

----------

## wraeth

After a kernel upgrade, it's generally advisable to run `emerge -av @module-rebuild` and, sometimes, `emerge -av @x11-module-rebuild`.

You may also be able to find more details about what's going on by looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## Catanduva

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> what video driver are you using? if the oem drivers, nvidia or fglrx, you need to emerge nvidia-drivers and nvidia-settings or ati-drivers, respectively, with the new kernel version set.

 

Intel drivers. it's a 3rd generation i5 processor.

 *wraeth wrote:*   

> After a kernel upgrade, it's generally advisable to run `emerge -av @module-rebuild` and, sometimes, `emerge -av @x11-module-rebuild`.
> 
> You may also be able to find more details about what's going on by looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

 

Did emerge -av @x11-module-rebuild and the modules were re-emerged, but nothing changed.

Here is the Xorg.0.log:

```
[    97.943] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    97.943] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    97.943] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    97.943] Current Operating System: Linux cris 3.14.14-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Aug 6 17:52:59 BRT 2014 x86_64

[    97.943] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 

[    97.943] Build Date: 15 May 2014  05:08:06PM

[    97.943]  

[    97.943] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    97.943]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    97.943] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    97.943] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug  7 06:30:23 2014

[    97.972] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    97.972] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    98.006] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    98.006] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    98.006] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    98.006] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    98.006] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    98.006] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    98.006] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    98.006] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    98.017] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

[    98.017] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util/".

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util/").

[    98.017] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    98.017]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    98.017] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

        /usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,

        /usr/share/fonts/dina/

[    98.017] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    98.017] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    98.017] (II) Loader magic: 0x807c60

[    98.017] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    98.017]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    98.017]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    98.017]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    98.017]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    98.017] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    98.017] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0152:1043:84ca rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    98.018] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    98.018] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    98.018] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    98.050] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    98.168] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.168]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    98.168]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    98.168] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    98.168] Loading extension GLX

[    98.168] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    98.168] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    98.168] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    98.168] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    98.168] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    98.168] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    98.168] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    98.180] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    98.200] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.200]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.21.15

[    98.200]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    98.200]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    98.200] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    98.201] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    98.201] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    98.201] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    98.201] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    98.201] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    98.201] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    98.201] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    98.201] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    98.201] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    98.201] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    98.201] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    98.201] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    98.201] (II) Unloading vesa

[    98.201] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    98.201] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

        HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

        HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

        HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

        HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[    98.201] (--) using VT number 7

[    98.203] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    98.203] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    98.203] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    98.203] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    98.203] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 2500

[    98.203] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx

[    98.203] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[    98.203] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[    98.203] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[    98.203] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[    98.203] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    98.203] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    98.203] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

[    98.203] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    98.203] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

[    98.203] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    98.203] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    98.203] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    98.203] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    98.203] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    98.206] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt1) backend

[    98.206] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    98.206] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    98.206] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    98.206] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    98.207] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    98.207] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    98.207] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    98.207] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    98.207] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    98.207] (--) RandR disabled

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    98.364] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    98.364] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    98.666] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    98.666] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.666] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    98.666] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    98.700] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.700]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    98.700]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    98.700]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    98.700] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    98.700] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    98.700] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    98.700] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    98.700] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    98.700] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.700] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    98.700] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    98.700] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.700] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.700] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"

[    98.700] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "abnt2"

[    98.742] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[    98.742] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.742] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    98.742] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    98.742] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    98.742] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    98.742] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    98.742] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.742] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2/event2"

[    98.742] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    98.742] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.742] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.742] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"

[    98.742] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "abnt2"

[    98.743] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    98.743] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.743] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    98.743] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    98.743] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    98.743] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    98.743] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    98.743] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.743] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    98.743] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    98.743] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.743] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.743] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"

[    98.743] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "abnt2"

[    98.743] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    98.744] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB gamepad            (/dev/input/event3)

[    98.744] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.744] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.744] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB gamepad            (/dev/input/js0)

[    98.744] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.744] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.744] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 (/dev/input/event4)

[    98.744] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.744] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600'

[    98.744] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

[    98.744] (**) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    98.744] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Vendor 0x45e Product 0x750

[    98.744] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

[    98.744] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.744] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.0/0003:045E:0750.0002/input/input6/event4"

[    98.744] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    98.744] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.744] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.744] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"

[    98.744] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "abnt2"

[    98.745] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 (/dev/input/event5)

[    98.745] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    98.745] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600'

[    98.745] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

[    98.745] (**) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    98.745] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Using mtdev for this device

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Vendor 0x45e Product 0x750

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found relative axes

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found absolute axes

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found absolute multitouch axes

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found x and y absolute axes

[    98.745] (--) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

[    98.745] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    98.745] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as mouse

[    98.745] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

[    98.745] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Adding scrollwheel support

[    98.745] (**) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    98.745] (**) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    98.745] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.1/0003:045E:0750.0003/input/input7/event5"

[    98.745] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    98.745] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    98.745] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    98.745] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"

[    98.745] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "abnt2"

[    98.746] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: initialized for relative axes.

[    98.746] (WW) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: ignoring absolute axes.

[    98.746] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    98.746] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    98.746] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    98.746] (**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    98.746] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 (/dev/input/js1)

[    98.746] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.746] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.746] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0  (/dev/input/event6)

[    98.746] (**) Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    98.746] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 '

[    98.746] (**) Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : always reports core events

[    98.746] (**) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    98.746] (--) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Vendor 0x45e Product 0xcb

[    98.746] (--) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Found 3 mouse buttons

[    98.746] (--) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Found scroll wheel(s)

[    98.746] (--) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Found relative axes

[    98.746] (--) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Found x and y relative axes

[    98.746] (II) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Configuring as mouse

[    98.746] (II) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Adding scrollwheel support

[    98.746] (**) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    98.747] (**) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    98.747] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/0003:045E:00CB.0005/input/input9/event6"

[    98.747] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 " (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    98.747] (II) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : initialized for relative axes.

[    98.747] (**) Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    98.747] (**) Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    98.747] (**) Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    98.747] (**) Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    98.747] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0  (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    98.747] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    98.747] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   118.992] (II) evdev: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 : Close

[   118.992] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   118.992] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

[   118.992] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   118.992] (II) evdev: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

[   118.992] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   118.992] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   118.992] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   118.992] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[   118.992] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   118.992] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   118.993] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   119.392] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

----------

## wraeth

This looks like a successful run of Xorg - it loaded your graphics driver and did everything normally, and terminated successfully.

Are there any errors in your dmesg perhaps?

----------

## Catanduva

Didn't see any errors.

Here's part of dmesg:

```

[    0.401906] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.401959] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.401961] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.401996] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.402015] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.402038] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.402127] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.402129] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.402131] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.402168] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.402169] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0c554018-0x0fffffff]

[    0.402170] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0c565018-0x0fffffff]

[    0.402171] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x40004000-0x43ffffff]

[    0.402172] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbcf9e000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.402173] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbcfa3000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.402175] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbdc81000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.402176] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbe000000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.402177] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x11ee00000-0x11fffffff]

[    0.402288] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.406249] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.406255] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.406331] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.406335] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.406344] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.406370] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.406401] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.406478] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.406522] system 00:04: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.406525] system 00:04: [io  0x0200-0x020f] has been reserved

[    0.406527] system 00:04: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.406529] system 00:04: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.406531] system 00:04: [io  0x0400-0x0453] could not be reserved

[    0.406533] system 00:04: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.406536] system 00:04: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.406538] system 00:04: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.406540] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.406577] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.406624] system 00:06: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    0.406627] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.406710] system 00:07: [io  0x0a00-0x0a1f] has been reserved

[    0.406712] system 00:07: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.406715] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.406989] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.406993] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.407027] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.407163] pnp 00:0a: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.407210] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.407377] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.407380] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.407383] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.407385] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.407387] system 00:0b: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.407390] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.407392] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.407394] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.407397] system 00:0b: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.407399] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.407401] system 00:0b: [mem 0xdf200000-0xdf200fff] has been reserved

[    0.407404] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.407520] system 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

[    0.407523] system 00:0c: [mem 0x40004000-0x40004fff] has been reserved

[    0.407526] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.407540] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.407541] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.412112] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.412118] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.412135] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.412138] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.412145] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.412151] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.412162] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.412163] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.412164] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.412165] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.412166] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.412167] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.412169] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.412170] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.412171] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.412172] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.412174] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.412175] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.412176] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.412177] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.412178] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.412179] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.412180] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.412182] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.412201] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.412280] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.412336] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.412433] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[    0.412450] TCP: reno registered

[    0.412452] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.412466] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.412507] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.412526] pci 0000:00:02.0: BIOS left Intel GPU interrupts enabled; disabling

[    0.412539] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.412610] pci 0000:00:14.0: CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is turned off, defaulting to EHCI.

[    0.412613] pci 0000:00:14.0: USB 3.0 devices will work at USB 2.0 speeds.

[    0.444362] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.444390] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.444393] software IO TLB [mem 0xb8f9e000-0xbcf9e000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800b8f9e000-ffff8800bcf9dfff]

[    0.444517] RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-16 Joules, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 3 fixed counters 163840 ms ovfl timer

[    0.445073] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.447885] msgmni has been set to 6763

[    0.448169] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.448172] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.448173] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.448209] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.448582] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.448600] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.448741] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.448745] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.448787] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.448790] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.448860] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    0.448893] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

[    0.448926] ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

[    0.448958] ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

[    0.448992] ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

[    0.455470] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.455473] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.455475] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.455480] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.461774] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.461778] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

[    0.462045] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.462049] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

[    0.462231] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.463075] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    0.469450] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.469453] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.469497] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.484384] [drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x20100406

[    0.484387] [drm] This can cause pipe underruns and display issues.

[    0.484388] [drm] Please upgrade your BIOS to fix this.

[    0.489450] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.489733] acpi device:47: registered as cooling_device9

[    0.489870] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

[    0.489966] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.491655] brd: module loaded

[    0.492413] loop: module loaded

[    0.492513] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.492571] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.643785] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.643932] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.644028] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf110 ctl 0xf100 bmdma 0xf0d0 irq 19

[    0.644033] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf0f0 ctl 0xf0e0 bmdma 0xf0d8 irq 19

[    0.644103] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    0.794234] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: SCR access via SIDPR is available but doesn't work

[    0.794878] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.795049] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.795160] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf0b0 ctl 0xf0a0 bmdma 0xf070 irq 19

[    0.795163] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf090 ctl 0xf080 bmdma 0xf078 irq 19

[    0.795323] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.795330] r8169 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.795754] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: RTL8168f/8111f at 0xffffc9000001e000, 10:bf:48:7d:1c:be, XID 08000800 IRQ 16

[    0.795758] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    0.795856] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.795858] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.795924] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.795966] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.795978] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    0.799864] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.799874] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7c17000

[    0.805222] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.805267] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.805270] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.805272] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.805274] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.805276] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.805663] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.805673] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.805806] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.805987] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.805999] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    0.809903] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.809907] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7c16000

[    0.815223] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.815259] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.815262] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.815265] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.815267] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.815269] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.815636] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.815646] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.815841] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.815858] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.816061] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.816213] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.816766] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.818966] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.818975] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.819148] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.819357] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.819486] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.819514] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.819604] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20131218/utaddress-258)

[    0.819611] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.819690] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.819987] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.819989] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.820039] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.820218] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.820220] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.820416] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.820551] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.820686] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.820695] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.821643] ALSA device list:

[    0.821645]   No soundcards found.

[    1.107224] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.221627] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    1.221635] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.222299] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.222499] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.325136] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.439559] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    1.439567] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.440108] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.440159] hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.446084] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3092.973 MHz

[    1.514174] usb 1-1.2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.602647] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0810, idProduct=e101

[    1.602655] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.602660] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB gamepad           

[    1.606562] input: USB gamepad            as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:0810:E101.0001/input/input5

[    1.606972] hid-generic 0003:0810:E101.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [USB gamepad           ] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0

[    1.650061] ata2.00: failed to resume link (SControl 30)

[    1.714129] usb 2-1.5: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.807848] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0750

[    1.807856] usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.807861] usb 2-1.5: Product: Wired Keyboard 600

[    1.807865] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    1.812525] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.0/0003:045E:0750.0002/input/input6

[    1.812889] hid-generic 0003:045E:0750.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5/input0

[    1.819263] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.1/0003:045E:0750.0003/input/input7

[    1.819825] hid-generic 0003:045E:0750.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5/input1

[    1.882092] usb 2-1.6: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    1.954999] ata1.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    1.971810] usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=00cb

[    1.971818] usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.971824] usb 2-1.6: Product: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 

[    1.971828] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: Microsoft 

[    1.976085] input: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/0003:045E:00CB.0004/input/input8

[    1.976607] hid-generic 0003:045E:00CB.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.6/input0

[    2.000248] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off

[    2.106023] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 330)

[    2.106041] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    2.109895] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

[    2.109903] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.116369] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.116570] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EARS-00Y 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.117272] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.117281] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.117469] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.117477] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.117521] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.164957]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.166159] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.446038] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.656851] ata2.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    2.667725] ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 30)

[    2.667742] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    2.687996] EXT4-fs (sda2): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    2.688314] EXT4-fs (sda2): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    2.715575] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.715583] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

[    2.749068] devtmpfs: mounted

[    2.749640] Freeing unused kernel memory: 856K (ffffffff8187e000 - ffffffff81954000)

[    2.749644] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    2.751456] Freeing unused kernel memory: 788K (ffff88000e53b000 - ffff88000e600000)

[    2.752032] Freeing unused kernel memory: 244K (ffff88000e7c3000 - ffff88000e800000)

[    3.101213] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    3.420455] kbd_mode (915) used greatest stack depth: 5136 bytes left

[    3.443223] loadkeys (916) used greatest stack depth: 5032 bytes left

[    3.443424] init-early.sh (913) used greatest stack depth: 4464 bytes left

[    4.281765] systemd-udevd[1081]: starting version 215

[    7.181073] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    7.346835] Adding 4095996k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4095996k FS

[    7.433948] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.351076] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw (-2)

[    8.359459] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down

[    8.359477] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down

[    8.359502] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   10.641071] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link up

[   10.641082] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

----------

## DONAHUE

if the machine is a laptop- there was a problem with brightness and contrast keys working backward- may have recurred in the 14.4 kernel- could be found by cycling 

could it be hibernating/suspending?

If kernel versions are misconstrued please adjust

```
awk '/Graphics/,/CONFIG_SOUND/' /usr/src/linux-3.12.21-gentoo/.config | wgetpaste

awk '/Graphics/,/CONFIG_SOUND/' /usr/src/linux-3.14.4-gentoo/.config | wgetpaste

lspci -k | wgetpaste
```

 post the url's returned

Edit to reduce data to only the Graphics support section

----------

## Catanduva

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> if the machine is a laptop- there was a problem with brightness and contrast keys working backward- may have recurred in the 14.4 kernel- could be found by cycling 
> 
> could it be hibernating/suspending?
> 
> If kernel versions are misconstrued please adjust
> ...

 

It's not a laptop.

Here:

http://bpaste.net/show/573788/

http://bpaste.net/show/573790/

http://bpaste.net/show/573791/

----------

## DONAHUE

Graphics support sections are identical for the two kernels and look good to me, consistent with xorg.log and dmesg looking good. 

eselect kernel set <the 3.14.4 >

Hail Mary

```
emerge xorg-server xf86-video-intel xf86-input-evdev 
```

Might consider keywording for a 3.16.0 kernel if the prayer is unanswered

----------

## Catanduva

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Graphics support sections are identical for the two kernels and look good to me, consistent with xorg.log and dmesg looking good. 
> 
> eselect kernel set <the 3.14.4 >
> 
> Hail Mary
> ...

 

It can`t be anything with xorg because i get the black screen right after the BIOS/UEFI boot screen.

But i tried anyway and nothing changed.  :Laughing: 

I think i'll block 3.14.14 and wait for a newer version.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

>  i get the black screen right after the BIOS/UEFI boot screen.

 perhaps the efi_fb versus kms incompatibility has recurred. might try disabling one, the other, both in the kernel.

----------

## Catanduva

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    i get the black screen right after the BIOS/UEFI boot screen. perhaps the efi_fb versus kms incompatibility has recurred. might try disabling one, the other, both in the kernel.

 

THANKWS!@#!@@!D

Disabling FB_EFI solved the issue.

----------

